# BCFTSS and BCFSSS



## brad711 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,
I can't find any algorithms for either of these anywhere on the internet. The link on http://www.cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html to http://www.math.columbia.edu/~carr/BCFTSS.pdf
gives me a 404 not found error. If anyone has something on either of these that would be great. Preferably in English.


----------



## Joël (Mar 3, 2008)

This is the only thing I could find... Not sure if this is actually BCFTSS/BCFSSS, but it's from Richard:

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/blindfoldsolving-rubiks-cube/message/20


----------



## SunWuKong (Sep 20, 2012)

*BCFTSS/BCFSSS Information*



brad711 said:


> Hi,
> I can't find any algorithms for either of these anywhere on the internet. The link on http://www.cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html to http://www.math.columbia.edu/~carr/BCFTSS.pdf
> gives me a 404 not found error. If anyone has something on either of these that would be great. Preferably in English.



Which algorithms do you need from BCFTSS?
Here are the isomorphism classes for some of the edge orientations:
Class
Cases Type Move
1 Id
12 1,2 LF−1 UL−1 B−1 FUR−1 FU−1 RBF−1 U−1
24 1,3 FU2 F2 D−1 U−1 L−1 ULDF2 U−1 F−1 U−1
6 1,6 L2 R2 DB−1 LD−1 BL2 R2 F−1 UL−1 FU−1
24 1,11 R−1 U−1 RU2 R2 D−1 U−1 F−1 UFDR2 U−1 (12 of the 24 are of the reflected type 3,10 FUF−1 U2 F2 DURU−1 R−1 D−1 F2 U)

Also there are 18 classes for 4 edges - although in 9 of these you may be better to learn the algorithm for the reflected isomorphic move also.
For 6 edges there are 30 classes - although in 18 of these you may be better to learn the algorithm for the reflected isomorphic move also.
There are 18 classes for 8 edges - although in 9 of these you may be better to learn the algorithm for the reflected isomorphic move also.
There are 4 classes to know for 10 edges. The part further to the right gives the combined centre twists for each move. BCFTSS does this for all the algorithms - but the ones above for 2 edges don't twist centres - hence they are not given.
Not 1,2 DU−1B2L2B2L2D2R−1B2U2B−1F−1D−1B2U−1LR−1F−1 D2F2B−1R2L
Not 1,3 D−1 U−1 R2 D−1 U2 B2 L2 B2 U−1 LRFD−1 URBFR2 UDF2 BR2 L−1
Not 1,6 D2B2L2B2D−1L2DUL2B−1F−1L−1DU−1B−1L−1R−1U−1 U−1D−1F−1B2R−1
Not 1,11 L2B2DU−1B2R2D2RBF−1D−1L−1R−1BL2U2R2F−1 UD2F2B2L−1
(Not 1,11 - Reflected) B2L2D−1UL2F2D2F−1L−1RDBFL−1B2U2F2R U−1D2BR2L2
There is 1 class to know for 12 edges.
Expected number of moves (FTM) 15+1028/2048

There are 66 classes given for corner orientation. Expected number of moves (FTM) 15+1299/2187.
There are 134 classes for moving middle edges to the middle - expected number of moves (FTM) 12+68/495.
There are 8 classes to complete the middle layer - expected number of moves (FTM) 6.5
There are 14 classes to move the corners to the correct layers - expected number of moves (FTM) 11+1/7.
There are 14 classes to move the remaining edges to the correct layers - expected number of moves (FTM) 7+17/35.
There are 2 classes for the signature correction - expected number of moves (FTM) 3 - although the non-identity one is isomorphic to the fist non-identity one in the complete the middle layer section.
There are 25 classes in the end game - expected number of moves (FTM) = 11+185/288.

Total expected moves for all stages - ignoring the possibility of cancellations - (FTM) 94+92914553/143700480.

BCFTSS was largely superceded by BCFSSS though which is far more efficient in terms of the total number of moves, although BCFSSS has never been put online - but you wouldn't have found it online anyway, since writing on it didn't start until approximately early 2010, after your post. Before that the method was envisaged but not concretely set out. BCFTSS is still hanging out somewhere online.

BCFSSS is written in QTM. It has less stages than BCFTSS - 4 or 3 depending on if you did the easier version or the more difficult version.
I'm not sure of the exact numbers for BCFSSS. Orientation has a worst case of 24 moves (QTM) and an average of 20.25873548 moves (QTM) but I'd need to find out about the permutation stages.
BCFSSS was also renamed Selected Succinct Semi-Stochastic Sightless Solving Strategies Serving Seriously Sophisticated, Sad Savants (SSSSSSSSSSSS) for assonance purposes (with BCFSSS an aka and aka Blindfold Cubing: The Advanced Method as another aka).

Hopefully this helps, 孙悟空。


----------

